# Error {26ee0668-a00a-44d7-9371-beb064c98683}



## DomeLara (Aug 27, 2013)

So recently I was trying to watch a video on my laptop and it wouldn't let me watch it or personalize anything related to the screen or some features from the control panel, a little window with this Error {26ee0668-a00a-44d7-9371-beb064c98683} kept popping up and I don't know how to fix it without having to restore my whole computer (windows 7)

So I looked up some solutions and one of them was to download SystemLook.
Right click SystemLook_x64.exe and select "Run as Administrator" to run it.
Copy the content of the following codebox into the main textfield:
Quote:

:Regfind
{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}
Control.exe

:filefind
Shell32.dll
imageres.dll
Control.exe

Click the Look button to start the scan.
When finished, a notepad window will open with the results of the scan. and this is what I got:

SystemLook 30.07.11 by jpshortstuff
Log created at 14:40 on 27/08/2013 by User
Administrator - Elevation successful

========== Regfind ==========

Searching for "{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\DeviceUpdateLocations]
"::{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}\::{35786D3C-B075-49b9-88DD-029876E11C01}"=""
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{76FC4E2D-D6AD-4519-A663-37BD56068185}]
"ParsingName"="::{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}\::{2227A280-3AEA-1069-A2DE-08002B30309D}"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\explorer\DeviceUpdateLocations]
"::{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}\::{35786D3C-B075-49b9-88DD-029876E11C01}"=""
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\explorer\FolderDescriptions\{76FC4E2D-D6AD-4519-A663-37BD56068185}]
"ParsingName"="::{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}\::{2227A280-3AEA-1069-A2DE-08002B30309D}"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes\CLSID\{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}]

Searching for "Control.exe"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\COMPONENTS\DerivedData\VersionedIndex\6.1.7601.17592 (win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631)\ComponentFamilies\amd64_microsoft-windows-control_31bf3856ad364e35_none_967ca1084a7e301b\f256!control.exe]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\COMPONENTS\DerivedData\VersionedIndex\6.1.7601.17592 (win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631)\ComponentFamilies\x86_microsoft-windows-control_31bf3856ad364e35_none_3a5e05849220bee5\f256!control.exe]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{2559a1f7-21d7-11d4-bdaf-00c04f60b9f0}\Instance\InitPropertyBag]
"Param2"="control.exe"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{26EE0668-A00A-44D7-9371-BEB064C98683}]
"System.AppUserModel.RelaunchCommand"="%SystemRoot%\system32\control.exe"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{B4FB3F98-C1EA-428d-A78A-D1F5659CBA93}\shell\changehomegroupsettings\command]
@="%SystemRoot%\system32\control.exe /name Microsoft.HomeGroup"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{B4FB3F98-C1EA-428d-A78A-D1F5659CBA93}\shell\sharewithdevices\command]
@="%SystemRoot%\system32\control.exe /name Microsoft.NetworkAndSharingCenter /page ShareMedia"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{B4FB3F98-C1EA-428d-A78A-D1F5659CBA93}\shell\viewhomegrouppassword\command]
@="%SystemRoot%\system32\control.exe /name Microsoft.HomeGroup /page Passkey"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{E44E5D18-0652-4508-A4E2-8A090067BCB0}\Shell\Open\Command]
@="%SystemRoot%\system32\control.exe /name Microsoft.DefaultPrograms"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\cplfile\shell\cplopen\command]
@="%SystemRoot%\System32\control.exe "%1",%*"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\DeviceDisplayObject\InterfaceClass\{884b96c3-56ef-11d1-bc8c-00a0c91405dd}\Shell\Regional\command]
@="control.exe intl.cpl,,/p:"keyboard""
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{2559a1f7-21d7-11d4-bdaf-00c04f60b9f0}\Instance\InitPropertyBag]
"Param2"="control.exe"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{26EE0668-A00A-44D7-9371-BEB064C98683}]
"System.AppUserModel.RelaunchCommand"="%SystemRoot%\system32\control.exe"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{B4FB3F98-C1EA-428d-A78A-D1F5659CBA93}\shell\changehomegroupsettings\command]
@="%SystemRoot%\system32\control.exe /name Microsoft.HomeGroup"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{B4FB3F98-C1EA-428d-A78A-D1F5659CBA93}\shell\sharewithdevices\command]
@="%SystemRoot%\system32\control.exe /name Microsoft.NetworkAndSharingCenter /page ShareMedia"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{B4FB3F98-C1EA-428d-A78A-D1F5659CBA93}\shell\viewhomegrouppassword\command]
@="%SystemRoot%\system32\control.exe /name Microsoft.HomeGroup /page Passkey"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{E44E5D18-0652-4508-A4E2-8A090067BCB0}\Shell\Open\Command]
@="%SystemRoot%\system32\control.exe /name Microsoft.DefaultPrograms"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileAssociation]
"AddRemoveApps"="SETUP.EXE;INSTALL.EXE;ISUNINST.EXE;UNWISE.EXE;UNWISE32.EXE;ST5UNST.EXE;MSOOBE.EXE;LNKSTUB.EXE;CONTROL.EXE;WERFAULT.EXE;WLRMDR.EXE;GUESTMODEMSG.EXE;MSIEXEC.EXE;DFSVC.EXE;WUAPP.EXE;"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\explorer\FileAssociation]
"AddRemoveApps"="SETUP.EXE;INSTALL.EXE;ISUNINST.EXE;UNWISE.EXE;UNWISE32.EXE;ST5UNST.EXE;MSOOBE.EXE;LNKSTUB.EXE;CONTROL.EXE;WERFAULT.EXE;WLRMDR.EXE;GUESTMODEMSG.EXE;MSIEXEC.EXE;DFSVC.EXE;WUAPP.EXE;"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes\CLSID\{2559a1f7-21d7-11d4-bdaf-00c04f60b9f0}\Instance\InitPropertyBag]
"Param2"="control.exe"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes\CLSID\{26EE0668-A00A-44D7-9371-BEB064C98683}]
"System.AppUserModel.RelaunchCommand"="%SystemRoot%\system32\control.exe"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes\CLSID\{B4FB3F98-C1EA-428d-A78A-D1F5659CBA93}\shell\changehomegroupsettings\command]
@="%SystemRoot%\system32\control.exe /name Microsoft.HomeGroup"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes\CLSID\{B4FB3F98-C1EA-428d-A78A-D1F5659CBA93}\shell\sharewithdevices\command]
@="%SystemRoot%\system32\control.exe /name Microsoft.NetworkAndSharingCenter /page ShareMedia"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes\CLSID\{B4FB3F98-C1EA-428d-A78A-D1F5659CBA93}\shell\viewhomegrouppassword\command]
@="%SystemRoot%\system32\control.exe /name Microsoft.HomeGroup /page Passkey"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes\CLSID\{E44E5D18-0652-4508-A4E2-8A090067BCB0}\Shell\Open\Command]
@="%SystemRoot%\system32\control.exe /name Microsoft.DefaultPrograms"

========== filefind ==========

Searching for "Shell32.dll"
C:\Windows\System32\shell32.dll	--a---- 14165504 bytes	[03:12 05/04/2013]	[05:30 09/06/2012] 48CC125A6AB6C72A13E3D3E9C39AD9D9
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\shell32.dll	--a---- 12868608 bytes	[03:12 05/04/2013]	[04:46 09/06/2012] 2CBC35E872BA9B46474890135B56DD66
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-shell32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_c81e1c852bacf466\shell32.dll	--a---- 14161920 bytes	[00:04 14/07/2009]	[01:41 14/07/2009] 4EE609BFBD4D5316F662832680828FA6
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-shell32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16874_none_c827f5a52ba5b0e1\shell32.dll	--a---- 14164480 bytes	[22:41 03/04/2013]	[05:21 30/08/2011] C29E34DE8BFDC1B124B850C2A7A7EF35
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-shell32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16941_none_c84566712b900e30\shell32.dll	--a---- 14164480 bytes	[22:51 03/04/2013]	[09:59 04/01/2012] 8F25CF7A9FAF1538C47291771C32D0ED
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-shell32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.17038_none_c85710852b81d6e2\shell32.dll	--a---- 14165504 bytes	[03:12 05/04/2013]	[05:30 09/06/2012] 48CC125A6AB6C72A13E3D3E9C39AD9D9
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-shell32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.21039_none_c8e1abb4449e92dc\shell32.dll	--a---- 14168576 bytes	[22:41 03/04/2013]	[05:42 30/08/2011] 58CB4DB01FE87FBB423548A734BC8514
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-shell32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.21119_none_c8f74d72448e5821\shell32.dll	--a---- 14172672 bytes	[22:51 03/04/2013]	[09:58 04/01/2012] 957791C315AC55574F1786A3C2634C40
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-shell32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.21230_none_c8d8ace644a6a91b\shell32.dll	--a---- 14171648 bytes	[03:12 05/04/2013]	[05:28 09/06/2012] 25692CDAB89CA24FD13735129317A6AB
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-shell32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17678_none_ca1253d328c88229\shell32.dll	--a---- 14173184 bytes	[22:41 03/04/2013]	[05:25 30/08/2011] 9D5EA74B486A9EC5381341A3E85A567B
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-shell32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17755_none_ca24f4b328bafb69\shell32.dll	--a---- 14172672 bytes	[22:51 03/04/2013]	[10:44 04/01/2012] 0E35B943F6583380981C69CCB97A56D2
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-shell32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17859_none_ca28f7c128b75dec\shell32.dll	--a---- 14172672 bytes	[03:12 05/04/2013]	[05:43 09/06/2012] C6689007B3A749C49A5438DCF36E0CE4
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-shell32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.21804_none_cae3a0d041b0f627\shell32.dll	--a---- 14173184 bytes	[22:41 03/04/2013]	[06:41 30/08/2011] BE73878A2C9EF9F56628D587E1623ADA
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-shell32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.21890_none_ca7e505c41fd8c44\shell32.dll	--a---- 14173184 bytes	[22:51 03/04/2013]	[09:52 04/01/2012] C4BC46BC14AC1F285D199BEEBE366F2E
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-shell32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.22015_none_cad9ab3641b85bd8\shell32.dll	--a---- 14175232 bytes	[03:12 05/04/2013]	[05:23 09/06/2012] 494935A017905BEBDAA56490FCAF683B
C:\Windows\winsxs\wow64_microsoft-windows-shell32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_d272c6d7600db661\shell32.dll	--a---- 12866560 bytes	[23:47 13/07/2009]	[01:16 14/07/2009] 518C6116079414E7074E726925D07A41
C:\Windows\winsxs\wow64_microsoft-windows-shell32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16874_none_d27c9ff7600672dc\shell32.dll	--a---- 12868096 bytes	[22:41 03/04/2013]	[04:28 30/08/2011] AF70C31606F01C918E7198CA64B09C5F
C:\Windows\winsxs\wow64_microsoft-windows-shell32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16941_none_d29a10c35ff0d02b\shell32.dll	--a---- 12868096 bytes	[22:51 03/04/2013]	[09:03 04/01/2012] 11535B22CFCC1F4D16C8D11289682BA3
C:\Windows\winsxs\wow64_microsoft-windows-shell32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.17038_none_d2abbad75fe298dd\shell32.dll	--a---- 12868608 bytes	[03:12 05/04/2013]	[04:46 09/06/2012] 2CBC35E872BA9B46474890135B56DD66
C:\Windows\winsxs\wow64_microsoft-windows-shell32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.21039_none_d336560678ff54d7\shell32.dll	--a---- 12871168 bytes	[22:41 03/04/2013]	[04:40 30/08/2011] 5A4EFD5DB826081294E6B67B80402074
C:\Windows\winsxs\wow64_microsoft-windows-shell32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.21119_none_d34bf7c478ef1a1c\shell32.dll	--a---- 12871680 bytes	[22:51 03/04/2013]	[08:53 04/01/2012] 53DE6FE5930269935DD3A55955A3B9AA
C:\Windows\winsxs\wow64_microsoft-windows-shell32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.21230_none_d32d573879076b16\shell32.dll	--a---- 12872192 bytes	[03:12 05/04/2013]	[04:42 09/06/2012] 3EAF68E4CB279B790AFC8527B6CEABFE
C:\Windows\winsxs\wow64_microsoft-windows-shell32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17678_none_d466fe255d294424\shell32.dll	--a---- 12872704 bytes	[22:41 03/04/2013]	[04:21 30/08/2011] 699B9DDA17581B8E7F50A0FF05C7E102
C:\Windows\winsxs\wow64_microsoft-windows-shell32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17755_none_d4799f055d1bbd64\shell32.dll	--a---- 12872704 bytes	[22:51 03/04/2013]	[08:59 04/01/2012] 358FC25391C6733EAF49DB480AFDFD8C
C:\Windows\winsxs\wow64_microsoft-windows-shell32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17859_none_d47da2135d181fe7\shell32.dll	--a---- 12873728 bytes	[03:12 05/04/2013]	[04:41 09/06/2012] 29E9794708DF51DB5DC89FB2E903A0F6
C:\Windows\winsxs\wow64_microsoft-windows-shell32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.21804_none_d5384b227611b822\shell32.dll	--a---- 12872704 bytes	[22:41 03/04/2013]	[06:11 30/08/2011] E2DD13C534FA3308FBCC5C3B5D0413DC
C:\Windows\winsxs\wow64_microsoft-windows-shell32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.21890_none_d4d2faae765e4e3f\shell32.dll	--a---- 12873728 bytes	[22:51 03/04/2013]	[08:48 04/01/2012] 7F25B8EBDE5D470B79D9EFB144FB1A9A
C:\Windows\winsxs\wow64_microsoft-windows-shell32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.22015_none_d52e558876191dd3\shell32.dll	--a---- 12874752 bytes	[03:12 05/04/2013]	[04:24 09/06/2012] D0961EA39C6472D9D27922ECE168808E

Searching for "imageres.dll"
C:\Windows\System32\imageres.dll	--a---- 20268032 bytes	[23:57 13/07/2009]	[01:28 14/07/2009] 5AA945234E9D4CCE4F715276B9AA712C
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\imageres.dll	--a---- 20268032 bytes	[23:42 13/07/2009]	[01:06 14/07/2009] 827CB0D6C3F8057EA037FF271F8E9795
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-imageres_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_38b294da11970cde\imageres.dll	--a---- 20268032 bytes	[23:57 13/07/2009]	[01:28 14/07/2009] 5AA945234E9D4CCE4F715276B9AA712C
C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-imageres_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_dc93f95659399ba8\imageres.dll	--a---- 20268032 bytes	[23:42 13/07/2009]	[01:06 14/07/2009] 827CB0D6C3F8057EA037FF271F8E9795

Searching for "Control.exe"
C:\Windows\System32\control.exe	--a---- 114688 bytes	[23:55 13/07/2009]	[01:39 14/07/2009] FD3F34830C39F4B554106ADA19924F4E
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\control.exe	--a---- 113152 bytes	[23:40 13/07/2009]	[01:14 14/07/2009] 9130377F87A2153FEAB900A00EA1EBFF
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-control_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_f560eae4c42edb14\control.exe	--a---- 114688 bytes	[23:55 13/07/2009]	[01:39 14/07/2009] FD3F34830C39F4B554106ADA19924F4E
C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-control_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_99424f610bd169de\control.exe	--a---- 113152 bytes	[23:40 13/07/2009]	[01:14 14/07/2009] 9130377F87A2153FEAB900A00EA1EBFF

-= EOF =-

how do I fix it after that?


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Searching just on the error brings back information on "folder locking". Is this something you did on purpose? Are you using or have you tried to use any other software to "secure" files and/or folders?

If this is not anything that you have done, I'd suspect malware. Perform a malware scan with an app such as Malware Bytes from Safe Mode.


----------



## DomeLara (Aug 27, 2013)

I found a way to fix it, thanks, but I was wondering with if you could help me with something else, whenever I open windows defender it shows error 0x80070424, how do I fix that?


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

A quick search of the error turned up this MS link: http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...80070424/22fee7e9-1599-4efe-a2d9-b5d1020a8009


----------



## DomeLara (Aug 27, 2013)

Tried everything that says in there and it didn't work


----------

